

Data Brewery (open-source data processing + OLAP in python) - thibaut_barrere
http://databrewery.org/

======
stefanu
I'm the author of Brewery/Cubes. Both projects are very young - started last
year, in December 2010.

As for Cubes: goal is to create light-weight framework with pluggable
backends. Currently simple SQL backend and MongoDB backend are implemented.

Some public projects that are using Cubes for OLAP are:

Donations for sport and culture:

<http://granty.transparency.sk/en/>

Public procurements of Slovakia (still under development):

[http://vestnik-
test.democracyfarm.org/en/report/all?cut=date...](http://vestnik-
test.democracyfarm.org/en/report/all?cut=date:2011)

If you are asking about performance, my answer is: I do not know yet, haven't
stressed it too much. I would very like to hear any feedback and/or
recommendations. Current focus was on simplicity and easy of use, performance
will come later.

For brewery, here are some blog notes:

<http://blog.databrewery.org/>

Presentation where data brewery was used in a project:

<http://slidesha.re/i9O4kC>

I hope to prepare more information soon, with examples. I want data brewery to
be more distributed with cusomisable nodes (like you would be able to use a
distant server as a processing node or part of processing stream).

Goal of data brewery is to provide "way of working with data streams",
focusing more on data analysis than on data transformation. However, it does
not mean that you would not be able to use it for the further.

Anyway, I would appreciate any feedback, and gladly answer any questions. I am
also looking for cooperation, if you are interested, drop me a line.

Stefan - @Stiivi on twitter, author of Data Brewery/Cubes

------
thibaut_barrere
As always, if you know other open-source OLAP or data-processing stuff, I'd
love to here from you.

~~~
jz
Check out Mondrian: <http://mondrian.pentaho.com/> I used it a couple years
back at a startup. It's written in Java and IIRC works (only?) with MySQL.
Mondrian took a bit of work to get setup, mostly due to my lack of OLAP
knowledge at the time, but once setup, it was pretty nice and fast. I think it
uses materialized views for the cube data. I'm actually working on a new
project where an OLAP will be nice. Thanks for posting Brewery, I'll
definitely give it a spin. OLAP's don't get much love, but are very useful for
certain types of problems.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I will definitely look at it soon, thanks!

One thing I wonder is how easy it would be to integrate this with a MongoDB or
Redis backend.

Other useful links I found on my quest:

\- <https://github.com/rsim/mondrian-olap> (jruby olap queries on mondrian)

\- [http://www.slideshare.net/rsim/multidimensional-data-
analysi...](http://www.slideshare.net/rsim/multidimensional-data-analysis-
with-jruby)

\- [http://www.amazon.com/Pentaho%C2%AE-Solutions-
Intelligence-W...](http://www.amazon.com/Pentaho%C2%AE-Solutions-Intelligence-
Warehousing-ebook/dp/B004OC00VE)

------
ericmoritz
Is this distributed?

~~~
stefanu
Not yet, I would like Brewery to be distributed, I had it in mind while
designing it. See my general post about brewery.

@Stiivi - author of Brewery/Cubes

